# i was told not to work so hard



## Strat9 (Aug 13, 2017)

Im a first year apprentice, yesterday one of the 4th year apprentices came up to me and said that I'm setting a bad precedent. He said that I'm going to make things difficult on myself because more will be expected out of you. Does he have a point or should i ignore him?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Strat9 said:


> Im a first year apprentice, yesterday one of the 4th year apprentices came up to me and said that I'm setting a bad precedent. He said that I'm going to make things difficult on myself because more will be expected out of you. Does he have a point or should i ignore him?



If I was your boss, I'd ask you which apprentice said that so I could fire him.


Any more questions?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like a set up. You're making HIM look bad, not you. Our motto is "we're here to work ourselves out of a job", and "8 hours work, for 8 hours pay."
Surprised that guy made it to 4th year.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Whatsoever thy hand 
findeth to do, do it with thy might; 
for there is no *work,* 
nor *device,* 
nor *knowledge,* 
nor *wisdom,* 
in the *grave* 
_whither thou goest._


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There have been one or two very rare times where I've told someone to slow down the pace. They were working at an unsustainable and likely unhealthy rate, and I was certain that their quality was suffering as a result and they were on the verge of working unsafely. 

That said, 999 times out of 1000 that you hear this, it's coming from a lazy bastard that knows he can't or won't match your pace and he doesn't want it to become obvious he's not pulling his share of the load.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Strat9 said:


> Im a first year apprentice, yesterday one of the 4th year apprentices came up to me and said that I'm setting a bad precedent. He said that I'm going to make things difficult on myself because more will be expected out of you. Does he have a point or should i ignore him?


Yes and no.

Going the extra, like the first couple weeks shows initiative. After that it might just look like briwn nosing the boss.

Working fast/slow/fast/slow from not setting a good pace is annoying for everyone else and shows lack of experience. Don't do that.

Not being a team player when everyone is pulling their weight makes everyone work harder. This is like when you're moving something bug and you pull so fast it pulls everyone else off balance. Slow down and work as a team, but still give a little extra. It's frustrating though when a few guys are lazy and set a snail pace. That's when you ignore them.

There is also fast and sloppy vs. slow and high quality. Set a pace where you work as fast as you can without making mistakes. It takes twice as long to redo a job so even if you're working faster you are actually falling behind.

Also big difference in working long hours and extea days. It's a proven fact that work output and quality significantly decrease after 8-10 hours, and after 4 or more days in a row. You can't win a marathon sprinting all the way.

Finally the 4th year is probably nervous about missing a promotion. We've got a 4th year on our team that is pretty damned lazy. He bitches like a mechanic all the time. Refused to study for some upcoming training so the first year that quite literally had never even pulled wrenches got it and passed him by. Now we've got another first year and same trend but the now 5th year is at least sort of trying. I know he can do the book learning because he goes through every fire fighter training thing lickety split but drags his heels on work related stuff. So it will be interesting to see if the fifth year gets it together. 

Some guys are like that. Might be 4th year but it's all first years. Their progression is 1, 1, 1, 1, instead of 1, 2, 3, 4. If the first thing out of their mouths is senior man, they're all first years because all they have to show for it is time on the clock.

So hard to tell which it is as a first year. Just pay attention to what is said to you and also to others.

And if it's a crew that works like a military crew, start looking. They won't be in business long.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

Ignore him....Foremen and bosses know who the workers are.....When work slows down that slub will be on the bench. You will be employed you entire career.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I was told this once many years ago, he added to the conversation when this job is down early because of brothers like you will be on the bench like the rest of us.


He was laid off I was given a service truck.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

There are just a few topics to consider...

(1) Everyone seemed to hit on it above that the 4th 
year guy may be lazy and doesn't want to be shown up.

(2) That you are working at a pace not in pace with the 
rest of your team. I'm not there , so I don't know. 
Ask yourself this. Is the pace that 4 year guy wants 
me to slow down to make me unproductive or is it a 
safety issue...then decide for yourself.

(3) At a younger age , you have more energy , stamina
etc...but as you get older you will slow down without
being able to make this choice as an option. You will
also be way more efficient at what you do , so an 
older slower guy who knows the ropes will still be
completing tasks efficiently , just at an easier pace.
I would concentrate on learning this...just my opinion.

(4) Who hired you? Did this person tell you to slow down
cause your being unsafe at this alleged ridiculous pace?
Is this persons name ANYWHERE on your paycheck?
That's something that needs to be in your equation as well.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I've been told to slow down twice,
Once as a service guy and I was doing contracted maintenance and the boss told me I needed to put in the hrs on the contract and not be done early. 
Second time was at my current job at the airport. It took me years to work at the pace around here and I got my fingers slapped a few times but people do notice who is pulling their weight and who isn't. 
Just do your job and if you are able to keep up a good pace, guess who doesn't get the layoff notice?


Tim.


----------



## JasonCo (Mar 23, 2015)

He is saying that because you are setting the bar with your hard work, making the other guys look bad. Don't listen to him, working hard will only bring positive things. Haters can hate all they want, but they are only saying this to bring you down to their level lol. 

I enjoy working hard, makes the day go by way faster. But I only like working 40 hours a week, I enjoy my weekends and free time! So I'm content with 40. There are some people in my company that like working 80 hours a week lol, they are the "yes men". So my company might expect them to say yes for anything they ask, so they tend to ask those guys more often. The management expects them to WANT to work a lot. Maybe that is what your co-worker is referring to? 

But in regards to work ethic and working hard, do what you enjoy doing. It's ridiculous for him to say something like that. Never lower your standards to cater to someone else's ignorance and laziness.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Hah, I get told this all the time. In my case, the long term result is that the supervisors and foremen love having you on their shift, you get picked to put out fires 'cause they know you'll get it done without unnecessary delay. Eventually, you'll start to see some favoritism in work assignments... I don't agree with this, but people that supervisors and foremen don't like will get assigned crap work that's uncomplicated but dirty and difficult, the stuff nobody wants to do (because, deep down, they want to get rid of them/make them quit). Keep going in that direction and you get to choose your own work to some extent because people know you use your time wisely.

The 4th year may not necessarily be lazy, but they probably understand the unspoken work dynamic that is reputation and all the consequences of it. You working hard increases the standard of effort involved in their reputation. There is another side of this, too, though... and that is that you are seen as a disposable resource to many companies. They will chew up your stress and commitment and spit you out, because why not. So don't assume they're just being lazy... they may be trying to protect a reasonable expectation from employers, this is also what a union does, and that is a good thing for you and other employees.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, wait a minute no one has ever told me to slow down.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> Hey, wait a minute no one has ever told me to slow down.


Cause you never moved fast enough that anybody would!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## soc_monki (Sep 20, 2014)

You don't have to kill yourself, just work steady and stay busy. If you finish your work, look for a broom, a garbage can to empty, water cooler to fill, or ask for something else to do. But don't work yourself to death. 

If that guy is like most of the people I work with, he probably drags a 2 hour project out for 2 days (or weeks). I'm a fifth year, but supervision treats me like a journeyman because I am there every day, on time, and they give me a job and I do it. I've stayed late, been working weeks at a time, it's tiring but rewarding. I don't gripe, I just do my work. We've got to get this stuff done because even though we're working ourselves out of a job, completing this one leads to more work (car plant). Don't let anyone tell you to cut your production. A great brother told me once "they can call me any name they want, but what they'll never call me is unemployed". 

I love my brothers, my local, and my trade. I'm just doing my part to make my local the best it can be. I just wish more would, but they got their layoff for a reason. I like working at home, and I love my wife and kid. They can have the traveling. 

Keep it up, you'll be fine!


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm just curious how this turned out...now that your 4 years are over. Maybe you're supervising that "slow down guy"? If he lasted this long.  Or maybe you learned a lesson about pacing? both are valid; just curious.

I'd have asked my boss "How do you think I'm doing with skills and pacing?" His/her opinion is the one that counts, not the other apprentice.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

I tell a few of my guys to slow down, some need to work smarter not harder.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

TGGT said:


> Cause you never moved fast enough that anybody would!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I haven't been able to see my feet in years so, I dont really know how fast they are moving. lain:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> I haven't been able to see my feet in years so, I dont really know how fast they are moving. lain:


Your nickname is *SLOTHeast Power*

Figure it out.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe he was using reverse psychology. I may have to try that. If I say "pick up the pace" I get "if you don't like this speed, your not going to like the next one".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cabletie said:


> Maybe he was using reverse psychology. I may have to try that. If I say "pick up the pace" I get "if you don't like this speed, your not going to like the next one".


"So you can head back to the hall now, your done"!


----------

